# Big Alls aquarium event



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/FishESale/Fish_E_Sale.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I see they have my cube for $ 139.99...  didn't think the other prices were at all discounted though... Aren't those their usual prices?


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

the USD is causing prices to go up


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

sig said:


> http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/FishESale/Fish_E_Sale.html


Thanks Sig. Per your advise the other day I ordered and saved big by going with this one:


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Does anyone know what their delivery policies are? how much they typically charge and will they go into a basement and so forth?

thanks


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

fish_luva said:


> Does anyone know what their delivery policies are? how much they typically charge and will they go into a basement and so forth?
> 
> thanks


Not sure since I'm picking mine up as soon as it is delivered at the Whitby warehouse.

I'd suggest simply call the store I'm pretty sure they'll provide all the info you need over the phone:

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Locations/storelocator.html


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

fish_luva said:


> Does anyone know what their delivery policies are? how much they typically charge and will they go into a basement and so forth?
> 
> thanks


Home Depot charges $25 for 90mins for a van. Big Als is going to be at least $50


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Home depot requires that you purchase something that needs to be moved in their van or truck. I tried that already


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Buy a screw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Or buy something fairly large like some 2x4. Relatively cheap and won't fit in a car if that's what ya got  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Home depot requires that you purchase something that needs to be moved in their van or truck. I tried that already


that's why you buy a 10ft piece of pvc pipe. then return it because you "got the wrong size"


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

thats not true i called a few different stores and told them i needed it to move a couch, they didnt care


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That's due to you living in durham...here in scarborough they think we transport dead bodies


----------



## svc123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yonge and Steeles charged me $100 to deliver my 210 gallon and stand to my basement. They brought 4 people. Well worth the money in my opinion. 

By the time go to home depot, rent a truck for 32$ (tax and insurance), put 10$ of gas in it and hurry back and forth so you don't go over the 90 minutes. Is it worth saving $50?


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

svc123 said:


> Yonge and Steeles charged me $100 to deliver my 210 gallon and stand to my basement. They brought 4 people. Well worth the money in my opinion.
> 
> By the time go to home depot, rent a truck for 32$ (tax and insurance), put 10$ of gas in it and hurry back and forth so you don't go over the 90 minutes. Is it worth saving $50?


Awesome, thanks for the information. That's very fair as it's hard enough to get bodies together and coordinate everything and to not have to lift, even better...

cheers!!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

$100 not only gets it in your place, but if anything happens, its not on you (or your free help) If they drop the tank, or take out your wall, you paid them, its on them!

Totally worth the $100. 

Hell, call 4 friends, tell them you need them to help... Or, if they pay $25 you can hire someone, and they can come over to eat pizza, drink beer, and watch someone else do the lifting! I know I would pay the 25 not to have to help friends move tanks!


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

fish_luva said:


> Does anyone know what their delivery policies are? how much they typically charge and will they go into a basement and so forth?
> 
> thanks


Delivery is a standard $180.00 I had them deliver my 180 Gallon and stand. Make sure you work out the details with the store management and advise them of what it is that you want .

They went down a small flight of stairs at my building as i was a sub basement unit and they set it up right in my living room as requested.

Jon


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Jon,,,, appreciate the information...

Cheers!!!


----------

